# Difficulty Concentrating



## amydenn07

Does anyone know of an ICD-9 code for this?
(I am having trouble concentrating today myself! HAHA) 

Thanks in Advance,
Amy Dennington, CPC


----------



## rebecca lopez

*diffulty concentrating*

see 784.60


----------



## nscoder

I would use 799.51


----------



## preserene

May be you could select from one of these: 
309.23- Specific Academic or work inhibition.
314.01- simple disturbance of attention ( it should go with over activity)
781.8-   Hemi-inattention.

The age and other factors associated, should also be taken into account for selection/assigning the code.
Hope this helps to give some clue


----------



## ohn0disaster

For DX of "difficulty concentrating", so stated, I would agree with using 799.51 *attention or concentration deficit*.


----------



## terribrown

I work in an auditing environment that is 1-2 calendar years behind so I am still using ICD-9 2009. It was interesting to read the suggestion for this dx. 799.51 is a new code in the 2011 that spells it out directly, whereas in previous versions, there are many options that were not this direct. Just one more reason to welcome ICD-10!


----------



## ohn0disaster

terribrown said:


> I work in an auditing environment that is 1-2 calendar years behind so I am still using ICD-9 2009. It was interesting to read the suggestion for this dx. 799.51 is a new code in the 2011 that spells it out directly, whereas in previous versions, there are many options that were not this direct. Just one more reason to welcome ICD-10!



Lol. I didn't even realize that this question was initially asked in 2009! My guess is that the asker has probably sorted it all out by now. ;B


----------



## nscoder

Wow, i didn't realize when it was asked either


----------



## hoobavent

Thanks for this new code.  I was just looking for a code like this since last year.


----------

